# Apple Mac "Back to School" promotion 2011 #FAIL



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Apple is only offering $100 credits for the Mac App store this year. As in, no free iPod Touch. $300 became $100.

Major fail.

June 16 to September 20, 2011


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

Bummer!!!

As a 'golden' senior I won't be going "Back to School", but a similar aged Mac friend did so a few years ago to finnish his UVIC history major and took advantage of the old and good "Back to School" Apple special that saved him $$$ on his fixed income to get a newer Mac he could just afford.

Unfortunately he passed away last year but at least he was able to afford and enjoy using his MUCH newer Mac with the "Back to School" special that was offered with a decent $$ saving. And I doubt that he would have been able to afford doing so with the latest Apple offer mentioned. 

It sounds like the Apple bean counter accountants are messing up some of the good times. :-(

Oopps. I forgot, accountants don't seem to have or enjoy any 'good times' — like take a break and enjoy a Canadian beer eh!!! And maybe a new mac??


----------



## Ravindra Mohabeer (Oct 14, 2003)

Yes fail but maybe also no new iPod hardware this fall and thus no urgency to push stock out the door. I was holding my breath on this one now I'm just disappointed.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

You may also want to check for the $100 educational discount and $100 free printer rebate they used to give in addition to the free iPod Touch rebate.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

*Apple's 2011 Back to School Program Launched in Canada*

The much anticipated yearly "Back to School" specially by Apple (Even though kids are barely getting out of school now), has been launched today in Canada. 








Apple Canada's *website introduces the deal* by saying, _"When you buy a new qualifying Mac with Apple education pricing* from June 16, 2011, through September 20, 2011, you’ll get a $100 Back to School Card to use on the Mac App Store, the App Store, the iTunes Store, and the iBookstore."_

The site goes on to state who qualifies in Canada:

*Who qualifies?*


Post-secondary students, or students accepted into post-secondary institutions
Parents buying for post-secondary students, or students accepted into post-secondary institutions
Faculty or staff members at any grade level

A link is provided with full terms and conditions.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

HowEver said:


> Apple is only offering $100 credits for the Mac App store this year. As in, no free iPod Touch. $300 became $100.


Does seem anti-climatic compared to previous years. 

I do think the perpetual free iPad touch was getting a little stale, but this seems to be a fair bit less of a deal with the perceived value of an iPod touch being around $250.


----------



## doulogos (Jul 15, 2009)

*So very lame and uninspired.*

It is easy to forget that Apple isn't _obligated_ to lower prices, or offer sweet hardware incentives to part us from our back-to-school computer purchasing dollars - but I must admit, I am more than a little _underwhelmed_ by this token (almost a _coupon_) promotion.

I suppose what galls me is that I was actually _expecting_ more. Expectations are funny that way - I mean, you have no right to be put out when they fail to materialize, and yet because you invested yourself on some emotional level, you feel ripped off later - not because anyone is ripping you off, but because your expectations were so intense that they created in you a sense of obligation on Apple's part, and when Apple failed to live up to that, you feel like they dropped the ball.

We're funny creatures.


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

Essentially though you could spend $1249 new and get nothing extra, spend $1149 on a education model and get $100 for iTunes or spend $1049 and get the refurb and spend the savings anyway you want...either way you end up with the same machine.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

pm-r said:


> Bummer!!!
> 
> As a 'golden' senior I won't be going "Back to School", but a similar aged Mac friend did so a few years ago to finnish his UVIC history major and took advantage of the old and good "Back to School" Apple special that saved him $$$ on his fixed income to get a newer Mac he could just afford.
> 
> Unfortunately he passed away last year but at least he was able to afford and enjoy using his MUCH newer Mac with the "Back to School" special that was offered with a decent $$ saving. And I doubt that he would have been able to afford doing so with the latest Apple offer mentioned.


What are _you_ talking about? How is getting an iPod Touch for free in previous years relevant to someone buying a Mac with an educational discount who is on a fixed income?

This year, there's no free iPod Touch, but the educational pricing still applies to all Macs...

In short: Free iPod Touch = replaced with $100 in App Store credits.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Also just to add... $100 of downloadable apps costs Apple $0 (maybe a couple of bucks in licensing fees) where at least an iPod cost them something....

This is really, really, really cheap on their part when they are experiencing record profits.

REALLY CHEAP.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

I wonder if they will notice a decline in back to school sales compared to previous years? I know for me, the draw would have been (If I was a student) getting an iPod touch as well, so 2 gadgets (MacBook and iTouch). The idea of $100 for software just doesn't seem all that exciting.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

screature said:


> Also just to add... $100 of downloadable apps costs Apple $0 (maybe a couple of bucks in licensing fees) where at least an iPod cost them something....
> 
> This is really, really, really cheap on their part when they are experiencing record profits.
> 
> REALLY CHEAP.


Not quite $0. But $70 when you consider they get their 30% cut from the sales on the App Store. That $70 goes to app developers.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Perhaps the sale of the iPod Touch was relevant to his fixed income.




Lars said:


> What are _you_ talking about? How is getting an iPod Touch for free in previous years relevant to someone buying a Mac with an educational discount who is on a fixed income?
> 
> This year, there's no free iPod Touch, but the educational pricing still applies to all Macs...
> 
> In short: Free iPod Touch = replaced with $100 in App Store credits.


----------



## a7mc (Dec 30, 2002)

Seems like Apple is getting cocky. This is going to be an interesting test of Apple's "brand" vs their "incentive". With Microsoft giving a free Xbox 360 as a back to school promotion, I wonder if more students will consider a PC now instead of a Mac.

I'm looking forward to seeing how this all plays out for Apple and MS.

A7


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Chealion said:


> Not quite $0. But $70 when you consider they get their 30% cut from the sales on the App Store. That $70 goes to app developers.


These aren't lost sales. And do the developers get the money when Apple doesn't? Not so sure...


----------



## chrisburke (May 11, 2010)

I'm with doulogos... Shame on you guys for being upset with apple over this.. They in NO WAY are obligated to even give you the $100 gift card, but they do.. Yes, the iPod Touch was a nice bonus, but they didn't HAVE to give it to you.. They just did.. So why get mad when they stop.. I guess that has to do with today's society feeling like they are owed something.. It's disgusting really..

As for the Microsoft xbox giveaway.. The reality is, even if apple was giving away the iPod. The xbox is a much sweeter deal if you are into gaming.. So chances are, if you're a gamer, you were going to go with Microsoft REGARDLESS of the iPod touch vs $100.. Personally, I'm not into gaming, so I'm not at all tempted to get their deal


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Responses have ranged from disappointment, frustration, indifference, 'upset.' I haven't seen any 'blind rage' or 'horror.'

You can be 'disgusted' but it's the same kind of over-reaction you pretend to be exposing.





chrisburke said:


> I'm with doulogos... Shame on you guys for being upset with apple over this.. They in NO WAY are obligated to even give you the $100 gift card, but they do.. Yes, the iPod Touch was a nice bonus, but they didn't HAVE to give it to you.. They just did.. So why get mad when they stop.. I guess that has to do with today's society feeling like they are owed something.. It's disgusting really..


----------



## chrisburke (May 11, 2010)

HowEver said:


> You can be 'disgusted' but it's the same kind of over-reaction you pretend to be exposing.


pretend to be exposing? I think not.. I'm genuinely disgusted with the fact that people are mad at apple over this.. It's ridiculous and selfish and makes me sigh for this generation


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Which generation? Seniors?



chrisburke said:


> pretend to be exposing? I think not.. I'm genuinely disgusted with the fact that people are mad at apple over this.. It's ridiculous and selfish and makes me sigh for this generation


----------



## Tech Elementz (Mar 15, 2011)

How is this an epic fail? I think that even though getting a free iPod Touch would be nice, it is not an epic fail to get a 100$ gift card. Besides, I think some of you might be cheap because you now only get a 100$ gift card. You should be grateful your still getting something extra for being a collage or university student. For me, I would of used the 100$ for a Lion upgrade, and probably a good amount of decent games. In fact, I would have been happier if I got the 100$ gift card... LOL


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

To some it's a "major fail," not an epic fail...

You don't need the $100 card for Lion. Lion is a free upgrade for anyone who purchases a Mac June 6th or after.

Also it isn't just for 'college' or university students: it's for staff, faculty and more, including parents.

If it makes you happy, I'll trade you my $100 gift card for a new iPod Touch. But only if it makes you happy.



Tech Elementz said:


> How is this an epic fail? I think that even though getting a free iPod Touch would be nice, it is not an epic fail to get a 100$ gift card. Besides, I think some of you might be cheap because you now only get a 100$ gift card. You should be grateful your still getting something extra for being a collage or university student. For me, I would of used the 100$ for a Lion upgrade, and probably a good amount of decent games. * In fact, I would have been happier if I got the 100$ gift card*... LOL


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

While I get it causes anger for people who expected a deal on an iPod this year, as others have said, Apple's not *obliged* to give anyone anything.

Of course it sucks that people expected them to do the same deal this year - but they obviously crunched the numbers and decided this was better for them. Ultimately Apple's responsible to the shareholders... so if this pads the bottom line, while not having an adverse affect on sales, that's what they're gonna do.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

chrisburke said:


> pretend to be exposing? I think not.. I'm genuinely disgusted with the fact that people are mad at apple over this.. It's ridiculous and selfish and makes me sigh for this generation


Genuinely disgusted? :lmao:

My friend, this is a Mac forum. People are mad at Apple about a sale the way a Toronto baseball fan is mad at the Jays after losing a game. Chill out. 

For the past 4 or 5 years or so, Apple has done this sale every single year by including a piece of Apple hardware worth about $250-$300. 

This year, they are including 2x - 3X less than previous years. People are simply voicing the sale isn't nearly as good.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

ehMax said:


> For the past 4 or 5 years or so, Apple has done this sale every single year by including a piece of Apple hardware worth about $250-$300.


This is how I got my mac last year. Gave the iPod to my girlfriend, she is always happy when she receives gifts women are weird that way. :lmao:


----------



## DaMan05 (Jun 16, 2011)

I agree that we're not "owed" anything. And it was really, really great that they used to give out iPod Touches.

But it IS very disappointing for me as I was purposely waiting till now to get my MBP because I wanted to give my nephew the free iPod I was assuming I would get.

Had I known it would be this, I would have bought my MBP when they were refreshed in the spring


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

..... Don't you just love the stench of 'entitlement' in the morning ???? 



Apologies to Apocalypse Now!....


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

*#FAIL*


Twitter has invaded ehMac.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

HowEver said:


> Responses have ranged from disappointment, frustration, indifference, 'upset.' I haven't seen any 'blind rage' or 'horror.'
> 
> You can be 'disgusted' but it's the same kind of over-reaction you pretend to be exposing.


+1 Absolutely.... Apple set a precedent with the iPod offer... the current offer pales by comparison. If there is any reason why people are disappointed/upset the responsibility lies solely with Apple.... Some people just don't get it...

Lets see.... I will offer you an iPod to get you to switch to Mac... now that I have you hooked I don't need to entice you anymore.... good for the bottom line (perhaps)... not such good PR.

I was never able to take advantage of the student discount as those days are 20 years plus behind me now, but I still see Apple as being really, really cheap relative to the president they set when they were building their brand.... It isn't like they are experiencing hard times and can't justify the expense any more.... they have record profits.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

rgray said:


> ..... Don't you just love the stench of 'entitlement' in the morning ????
> 
> Apologies to Apocalypse Now!....


It isn't about entitlement it is about being cheap when they have more money than ever to give students a discount or an incentive to buy their products.

Apple is the one who is acting entitled, i.e., we have established our place in the marketplace and since we already have you, we really don't need to entice you that much any more... 

Thanks for all you have done for us to establish our brand and give us free marketing by word of mouth but now that we own the student market, no need to keep offering you the same incentive... even though you are the ones who got us here, i.e. record profits.

Really nice.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

Lars said:


> What are _you_ talking about? How is getting an iPod Touch for free in previous years relevant to someone buying a Mac with an educational discount who is on a fixed income? ... ...


I'm talking about the total amount of MONEY that it actually ended up costing him.

ie: sell the included "free" iPod privately that he didn't need and recover some of his cash outlay.

As I recall he got both the 'educational discount' AND the included iPod in the old "Apple Mac "Back to School" promotion". Quite a few dollars saved for someone on a very small vet and pensioners fixed income.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

screature said:


> It isn't about entitlement it is about being cheap ... ...
> Really nice.


+1. I have to agree with your comments.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Lars said:


> *#FAIL*
> 
> 
> Twitter has invaded ehMac.


*#FAIL*

ehMac invaded Twitter.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

screature said:


> It isn't about entitlement it is about being cheap when they have more money than ever to give students a discount or an incentive to buy their products.
> 
> Apple is the one who is acting entitled, i.e., we have established our place in the marketplace and since we already have you, we really don't need to entice you that much any more...
> 
> ...


I'm looking forward to the +1 Button that will be coming.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

ehMax said:


> I'm looking forward to the +1 Button that will be coming.


I guess you just missed mine.


----------



## digitddog (Jul 5, 2006)

The free-iPod deal of years past was nice, but excessive. This year's deal is modest. Why? Because Apple doesn't need to prime the pump so aggressively. People will buy Apple products without a huge incentive. If you're old enough to remember a time when the name Apple was always preceded by "beleaguered" and your a long-time Apple fan, you should probably be happy about this turn of events. 

Apple isn't a cheap. They aren't in the business of financially helping students. And they may not be charitable, aside from providing us with some of the most humane and elegant devices available.


----------



## Tech Elementz (Mar 15, 2011)

HowEver said:


> To some it's a "major fail," not an epic fail...
> 
> You don't need the $100 card for Lion. Lion is a free upgrade for anyone who purchases a Mac June 6th or after.
> 
> ...


I need the 100$ card because I bought my mac a year ago. By the way, I knew that it was for staff, faculty, etc, but it seems that collage and university students seem to take more advantage of it. By the way, I am not against you in any way. It's just that you should be more grateful to receive free stuff than to complain about the free stuff that you may not get anymore...


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

pm-r said:


> I'm talking about the total amount of MONEY that it actually ended up costing him.
> 
> ie: sell the included "free" iPod privately that he didn't need and recover some of his cash outlay.
> 
> As I recall he got both the 'educational discount' AND the included iPod in the old "Apple Mac "Back to School" promotion". Quite a few dollars saved for someone on a very small vet and pensioners fixed income.


And... you could have said that in your first post to make it clear.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Ungrateful? Complaining?

All I said was it was a major fail. It's $200 less than last year's promotion. $400 if you were buying two such. I could use $400--you?




Tech Elementz said:


> I need the 100$ card because I bought my mac a year ago. By the way, I knew that it was for staff, faculty, etc, but it seems that collage and university students seem to take more advantage of it. By the way, I am not against you in any way. It's just that you should be more grateful to receive free stuff than to complain about the free stuff that you may not get anymore...


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

HowEver said:


> Ungrateful? Complaining?
> 
> All I said was it was a major fail. It's $200 less than last year's promotion. $400 if you were buying two such. I could use $400--you?


And a whopping $1600 difference if you were buying eight of them! $1600!! Who couldn't use $1600? Come on, Apple!!

And imagine how much you wouldn't save if you were buying fifty of them...


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

For what it's worth, the $100 off the cost of a printer still seems to be operational, so you can add that to your savings. :clap:


----------



## Deep Blue (Sep 16, 2005)

I was so looking forward to seeing what Apple would offer in its promotion this year. What a big disappointment. Boy does it pale in comparison to what Microsoft if offering and to the Back to School deal Apple has provided in the US.

The printer deal is pretty standard - not enticing. I was looking to buy new hardware this year. Now I'm not...

BTW it's silly to talk about entitlement and Apple being obliged to give things away. Apple is a for profit corporation that makes goods many of us like to buy. Apple 'gives' nothing away. The Back to School promotion is a marketing tool to encourage brand loyalty and to enhance sales. It seems Apple's business model toward students has shifted - and by offering an Xbox 360, so has Microsoft's. Loss leaders get people through the door. Apple obviously has a pretty full house and is being less aggressive in its sale techniques now.

Again though, for those in education, too bad.


----------



## Deep Blue (Sep 16, 2005)

BTW...did you miss me?


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Deep Blue said:


> I was so looking forward to seeing what Apple would offer in its promotion this year. What a big disappointment. Boy does it pale in comparison to what Microsoft if offering and to the Back to School deal Apple has provided in the US.
> 
> The printer deal is pretty standard - not enticing. I was looking to buy new hardware this year. Now I'm not...
> 
> ...


Microsoft's choice of an Xbox 360 as an enticement is interesting itself, since the vast majority of gamers seem to be male. an iPod Touch as an enticement works better for either gender, I would think. Even though no one is "entitled" to such a device, it does _feel_ like a denial when it's been the standard for the last few years. We shall see.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

I will also note that if you are buying an iMac - they are $100 less than they were last year. (the price was lowered due to the stronger $CAD, but still...)

So if $1299 - $200 was okay for you last year, why is $1199 - $100 not okay? 

(Note, that this only applies to the iMac - the Macbooks are all the same price - 'cept for the MacBook Air!)

Also if you go further back, in 2009 - the baseline 13" MacBook Pro cost $1399. It's now $1249. So again, $1399-$200 or $1249-$100.

I still think Apple could have done better - just trying to give a little perspective...


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

*Why the $100 gift card is better than an iPod*

Why the $100 gift card is better than an iPod


> Apple is leveraging this year’s Back to School promotion to make the Mac App Store popular. While the credit can be spent in the App Store, iTunes Store, or the iBookstore, Apple wants you to load up your Mac with new software. In a matter of minutes, students can open their Macs, create an Apple ID, and download the entire iWork suite with little effort. Developers should be incredibly happy about this: Apple is giving potential customers money to spend on their applications. I would be coming out of my socks right now if I was the developer of Smartr or iStudiez Pro. This is a huge win-win for everyone involved. By handing out a $100 gift card, Apple accomplishes three things:
> 
> 
> Students have the opportunity to load up their Macs with paid software at no cost from the Mac App Store.
> ...


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

rgray said:


> Why the $100 gift card is better than an iPod


From the same article, this is the real reason why Apple is going this route:



> By teaching students to purchase apps from the Mac App Store, Apple can lock new customers into their ecosystem, and get people used to the idea that software doesn’t come on a disc.


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

i cant believe anyone is surprised at this.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

screature said:


> From the same article, this is the real reason why Apple is going this route:


Which in and of itself is surprising when you consider most students are ahead of the curve in that regard.


----------



## Deep Blue (Sep 16, 2005)

broad said:


> i cant believe anyone is surprised at this.


Not surprised, just a tad disappointed at the change of direction. OK, more than a tad...


----------



## Deep Blue (Sep 16, 2005)

rgray said:


> Why the $100 gift card is better than an iPod


Yes, and once again, the final line in this story is that "this is a great marketing strategy for Apple". 

That's the bottom line. Apple's Back to School Promotion is only meant to serve the company's business model. It's not intended to hand out free hardware.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

I think $100 in Mac Apps is a great deal. It's no iPod but we need applications. Most kids who are thinking of getting a Mac probably have iPhones or iPods anyway, why would they want another iPod?


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Deep Blue said:


> BTW...did you miss me?


I did. 

Glad to see you around. :clap:


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

dona83 said:


> I think $100 in Mac Apps is a great deal. It's no iPod but we need applications. Most kids who are thinking of getting a Mac probably have iPhones or iPods anyway, *why would they want another iPod?*


Sell it and make some money back... duhho. :yikes:


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

screature said:


> Sell it and make some money back... duhho. :yikes:


That isn't the purpose of the promotion, even if people did that. The whining in this thread is nauseating. The promotion was for people to get an iPod free of charge who didn't have one. Since practically everyone has one, the $100.00 app/iBooks/iTMS card makes good sense. *#FAIL*, indeed.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

Lars said:


> That isn't the purpose of the promotion, even if people did that. The whining in this thread is nauseating. The promotion was for people to get an iPod free of charge who didn't have one. Since practically everyone has one, the $100.00 app/iBooks/iTMS card makes good sense. *#FAIL*, indeed.


+1 - agreed

not to mention - every time they had the get the iPod free.. People were trying to figure out a way to steal / qualify for one.. so Apple caught on and said.. come in person and we will give you a card instead.. that way all you 28+years of age and older students can stop trying to scam the system.. LOL


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

screature said:


> Also just to add... $100 of downloadable apps costs Apple $0 (maybe a couple of bucks in licensing fees) where at least an iPod cost them something....


Uhm... it costs them $70, if you buy third party apps at the app store, since they pay the developers 70%. If costs them ~$33 if you buy 99 cent songs at the iTunes store.

They still have to pay the rights holders. If you use it to buy iWork, Aperture, or something from Apple, then yes, it costs them a negligible amount.

In the past, the iPods were models about to be discontinued - they weren't worth full retail value. Apple would have otherwise had to dump them to Costco or Overstock.com at a reduced rate since they weren't current models. Who knows how much it would have cost them.


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

Though I agree the promo this year is not as attractive this year, but there's no justification for whining about it. What you are saying is if Apple does something nice two or three times, they should be obliged to do it forever? Really? Why should they do that?

As someone who is not a student, I know I'd be very pleased if Apple gave me a $100 gift card when I bought a Mac. Unfortunately that did not happen. The most I got was Aeroplan points for clicking through from the Aeroplan site. They're worth much less than $100.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

hayesk said:


> Uhm... it costs them $70, if you buy third party apps at the app store, since they pay the developers 70%. If costs them ~$33 if you buy 99 cent songs at the iTunes store.
> 
> They still have to pay the rights holders. If you use it to buy iWork, Aperture, or something from Apple, then yes, it costs them a negligible amount.
> 
> In the past, the iPods were models about to be discontinued - they weren't worth full retail value. Apple would have otherwise had to dump them to Costco or Overstock.com at a reduced rate since they weren't current models. Who knows how much it would have cost them.


Well we don't know that do we seeing as they will not be buying the apps... they are getting $100 worth of apps for free. No money changes hands... you are assuming it is going to cost Apple $70 you don't know that now do you.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Lars said:


> That isn't the purpose of the promotion, even if people did that. The whining in this thread is nauseating. The promotion was for people to get an iPod free of charge who didn't have one. Since practically everyone has one, the $100.00 app/iBooks/iTMS card makes good sense. *#FAIL*, indeed.


I don't think anyone is whining, they are just saying it isn't anywhere near what it used to be. If what has been said here makes you nauseous make sure you stay away from Jagermeister... now that stuff will make you nauseous.

And I would be willing to bet a large number of past student iPod recipients sold the iPods they received as a bonus.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

hayesk said:


> Though I agree the promo this year is not as attractive this year, but there's no justification for whining about it. What you are saying is if Apple does something nice two or three times, they should be obliged to do it forever? Really? Why should they do that?
> 
> As someone who is not a student, I know I'd be very pleased if Apple gave me a $100 gift card when I bought a Mac. Unfortunately that did not happen. The most I got was Aeroplan points for clicking through from the Aeroplan site. They're worth much less than $100.


Apple set the precedent, for many years running and now that they are have greater profits than ever I think it is "reasonable" to find this promotion a let down relative to the past... I really think that is all anyone is saying... no whining, people are "just sayin", and by comparison it is a let down.

No need for you or the others to chastise people as being whiners... they are entitled to their opinion and their perspective.


----------



## Deep Blue (Sep 16, 2005)

ehMax said:


> I did.
> 
> Glad to see you around. :clap:


Thank you Mr. Mayor. I appreciate the EhMac community.


----------



## Deep Blue (Sep 16, 2005)

Lars said:


> That isn't the purpose of the promotion, even if people did that. The whining in this thread is nauseating. The promotion was for people to get an iPod free of charge who didn't have one. Since practically everyone has one, the $100.00 app/iBooks/iTMS card makes good sense. *#FAIL*, indeed.


Perhaps Apple could have been more inclusive. The offer could have been the $100 app. card, or X$$ toward an iPod of your choice.

I don't see this discussion as nauseating.


----------



## Deep Blue (Sep 16, 2005)

screature said:


> Apple set the precedent, for many years running and now that they are have greater profits than ever I think it is "reasonable" to find this promotion a let down relative to the past... I really think that is all anyone is saying... no whining, people are "just sayin", and by comparison it is a let down.
> 
> No need for you or the others to chastise people as being whiners... they are entitled to their opinion and their perspective.


Hear hear. :clap:


----------



## chrisburke (May 11, 2010)

Deep Blue said:


> I don't see this discussion as nauseating.


agreed


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Lars said:


> That isn't the purpose of the promotion, even if people did that. The *whining* in this thread is nauseating. The promotion was for people to get an iPod free of charge who didn't have one. Since practically everyone has one, the $100.00 app/iBooks/iTMS card makes good sense. *#FAIL*, indeed.


It wasn't long ago _some_ people were whining about the cost of Apple products. 

I think it is pretty obvious that when you have an annual promotion, people begin to expect a certain level of consistency, year after year. Obviously, your idea of "good sense" is different than most people, because, while a $100 is a nice chunk of cash it does not hold as much value as an iPod Touch.

The fact is, Apple is sitting on billions of dollars of cash… they aren't exactly hurting for money.


----------



## MacDaddy68 (Dec 1, 2009)

*In what way, shape or form is this not a good deal?*

The way I see it:

- $100 Recent Exch Rate Difference (iMacs only)
- $100 Edu Discount
- $100 Free Printer Rebate
- $100 App Store Credit
- $60 Applecare Discount
- $30  Free Lion Upgrade (when available) 
= *$490* in stuff and/or savings!

Plus, another $100-150 in savings if a 2011 refurb finally pops up... 

Personally, I'm glad I waited for this promo - I am SO ready. Thanks Apple :clap:


----------



## MacDaddy68 (Dec 1, 2009)

And as far as Apple "setting a precedent" with former promos... well, it's all about expectations. Personally, I try not to have any - that way I never get disappointed. And when I do get something free, I'm actually happy and thankful :yikes: imagine that.

Besides, like others have said, Apple is such a huge success these days, they don't have to give away anything anymore. And that high demand is also part of what drives the resale value of my old iMac up too. That, in of itself, will make an upgrade totally painless.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

Good points MacDaddy68 and I found the added ad I got on at the bottom of this thread suggested to relax and take a break.

Maybe some ehMac ads are appropriate or even intentional at times.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

pm-r said:


> Good points MacDaddy68 and I found the added ad I got on at the bottom of this thread suggested to relax and take a break.
> 
> Maybe some ehMac ads are appropriate or even intentional at times.


:lmao:


----------



## Fox (Oct 4, 2002)

What I had been hoping (fueled by a rumour I read) was that Apple would be giving $200 credit towards an iPod or iPad. It was the latter I was interested in; I don't need one but would have been willing to buy one with a $200 credit. Won't be buying one now.


----------



## jhuynh (Mar 21, 2011)

Fox said:


> What I had been hoping (fueled by a rumour I read) was that Apple would be giving $200 credit towards an iPod or iPad. It was the latter I was interested in; I don't need one but would have been willing to buy one with a $200 credit. Won't be buying one now.


I had my doubts from the first rumours that came out about the iPad offer. Why? They're barely making enough for the demand so why do a promo that would increase demand when they are already at full demand at regular price? My friend in the US ordered one about 3 weeks ago online and he still is waiting for it to be delivered. The shipment status does say it's shipping directly from China to his house now so it's on it's way. 

Pretty much they're already selling everything they ship from China so why take a price cut when there's still demand for the product?


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

I think this promo makes perfect sense. Sure, it used to be an iPod touch but getting an iPod touch into everyones hands was their biggest priority in previous years to get them buying apps and content and locking them into the ecosystem.

Now they are trying to do the same with the Mac App Store.

And besides, how many of us are actually truly eligible for it anyway?

Also also, $100 > nothing at all


----------



## biovizier (Dec 21, 2005)

PosterBoy said:


> Also also, $100 > nothing at all


I agree, a hundred clams is way better than nothing at all.

Even if you have no intention of buying music or movies or apps online, you should keep your Mac up to date, if only because Apple is slimy about not issuing security updates beyond the OS version previous to the current one.

If Apple's policy for Lion holds up in the future -- ~2 year release cycle, buy once and install on all computers in your home, $29 price tag -- then that $100 means you won't have to pay for another OS upgrade for ~8 years and be secure for ~10, which is probably more than the life of the computer. The freebie for the computer you buy in July could be paying for upgrades for its replacement.

Much better than an iPod whose battery will probably crap out in 3 years.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2011)

I think a big reason for this change-up might also be lack of interest in iPod touches ... how many college kids do you know (or ones about to enter college/university) that would want an iPod touch that don't already have one? Don't forget first and foremost this is incentive to sell more back-to-school macs, which means selling the students on them specifically. With all the iPod touches out there already I can imagine a lot of the kids going "Ummm why do I need another iPod? What's the point?" ... as for reselling them for $$ it's a big hassle and at that time of year the perceived value of a "brand new in box" iPod touch drops drastically due to the market being flooded with them. Apple probably took that as a hint that it wasn't the right loss leader to get the kids buying ... they were buying because they wanted the macs and then selling the freebie. Apple wants to attract more of the kids from the "dark side" and that means offering them something that they will both want and use, hance tossing in $100 worth of the software of their choice.

With a $100 credit it means that they would have enough to add in iWork and a couple of other small software packages onto the machine. If they don't want or need any of that it's a handful of games or other stuff on the app store that appeals to them. It's a WAY better choice than getting a windows machine that comes bundled with all kinds of bloatware that they won't use ... at least this way they get to select what they want/need. it also doesn't flood the market with BNIB iPod touches in late summer/early fall


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

mguertin said:


> I think a big reason for this change-up might also be lack of interest in iPod touches ... how many college kids do you know (or ones about to enter college/university) that would want an iPod touch that don't already have one? Don't forget first and foremost this is incentive to sell more back-to-school macs, which means selling the students on them specifically. With all the iPod touches out there already I can imagine a lot of the kids going "Ummm why do I need another iPod? What's the point?" ... as for reselling them for $$ it's a big hassle and at that time of year the perceived value of a "brand new in box" iPod touch drops drastically due to the market being flooded with them. Apple probably took that as a hint that it wasn't the right loss leader to get the kids buying ... they were buying because they wanted the macs and then selling the freebie. Apple wants to attract more of the kids from the "dark side" and that means offering them something that they will both want and use, hance tossing in $100 worth of the software of their choice.
> 
> With a $100 credit it means that they would have enough to add in iWork and a couple of other small software packages onto the machine. If they don't want or need any of that it's a handful of games or other stuff on the app store that appeals to them. It's a WAY better choice than getting a windows machine that comes bundled with all kinds of bloatware that they won't use ... at least this way they get to select what they want/need. it also doesn't flood the market with BNIB iPod touches in late summer/early fall


id take it a step further and ask how many kids need an ipod touch when they already have an iphone/android phone with all their music and stuff on it?


----------



## jhuynh (Mar 21, 2011)

broad said:


> id take it a step further and ask how many kids need an ipod touch when they already have an iphone/android phone with all their music and stuff on it?


I see a LOT of people on the Go Train that have Android phones or even iPhones and they still use an iPod Touch for music... I always want to ask them WHY? lol


----------



## imactheknife (Aug 7, 2003)

Another thing is that Apple's OS update = $30 bucks....MIcrocrap update...well over $100.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2011)

broad said:


> id take it a step further and ask how many kids need an ipod touch when they already have an iphone/android phone with all their music and stuff on it?


Yep exactly, there is much less interest in them these days.


----------



## hbp (Apr 18, 2007)

Hopefully this hits them a little in their pockets.

Really hurting the base that probably made them so popular over the last 5-6 years.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

mguertin said:


> Yep exactly, there is much less interest in them these days.


Maybe yes maybe no.... lots of kids may have a previous gen iPod Touch without the cameras as the kids of many of my friends do... with the camera not so much and the current gen iPod Touch almost never shows up in the refurb section of the Apple store. So I think a current gen iPod Touch as a promotion would still have been much appreciated by many students...

It is what it is but I think this promotion in terms of a dollar value is much less than Apple offered previously. Things and times change but one has to wonder why when Apple is making record profits they dropped the value of the promotion so much...

But in the end I think the reason is because they don't *have* to anymore... It is the reality of success for Apple, but for the initiated it seems a little cheap and manipulative...

Like I said before, their attitude seems to be we have you "hooked" so how can we hook you some more, i.e., get you used to downloading apps via the app store... It is really smart on the part of Apple to appeal to the new generation who don't remember what things used to be like, but for the rest of us (at least those who think like me) who do remember it seems cheap and manipulative.

Such is life in business and the difference between when you are struggling for market share and when you have a dominant position. Many of us thought that Apple was different as they portrayed themselves to be and actually were for quite some time, but that was when they were struggling and trying to gain market share, now that they have dominance in certain markets they don't need to try so hard and aren't that different at all in terms of what they do once they achieve market dominance...

Business and politics are very much the same in this regard.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

The $100 printer rebate is long gone but the $100 iTunes/iBooks/Mac Apps/iOS Apps gift card is back.

Add that $100 on to savings like the $200 off the new MacBook Pro with Retina Display... and it's still not a free iPod, but it's _something_.

The educational discount and promotion are valid for current post-secondary students, staff and faculty members.


----------



## NFtoBC (Jun 24, 2011)

HowEver said:


> Apple is only offering $100 credits for the Mac App store this year. As in, no free iPod Touch. $300 became $100.
> 
> Major fail.
> 
> June 16 to September 20, 2011


Same promo as last year. Are memories failing amongst the members of this group?
Apple Launches 2011 Back to School Promotion - $100 App Store Credit - Mac Rumors

And in 2010 folk were complaining the iPod promo wasn't as good as previous years offerings: Apple's back-to-school promo packs less punch than years past

Also, as a shareholder, I'd rather see those wonderful profits put in the pockets of INVESTORS, rather than those who have no financial stake in the company.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

You quoted my post from a year ago, the OP in a thread I bumped, so memories are somewhat intact..

I'd rather see the money in my pocket than Apple's or yours, or anyone who might be chronologically challenged  .



NFtoBC said:


> Same promo as last year. Are memories failing amongst the members of this group?
> Apple Launches 2011 Back to School Promotion - $100 App Store Credit - Mac Rumors


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

I have a question regarding education discount if anyone here happens to know, I enrolled for Construction Management classes starting September, do I have until my classes start to buy?


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Check with Apple. The promotion often goes to the end of September.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Whoops, I forgot the word wait in my message. Do I have to _wait _until my classes start _to buy at the discounted price_?  Thought I should clarify. Good to know I have until end of September regardless.


----------



## JCCanuck (Apr 17, 2005)

dona83 said:


> Whoops, I forgot the word wait in my message. Do I have to _wait _until my classes start _to buy at the discounted price_?  Thought I should clarify. Good to know I have until end of September regardless.


I don't think so. I think your okay if you showed a form or something with your courses booked along with your ID.


----------



## lily18 (Oct 5, 2008)

dona83 said:


> I have a question regarding education discount if anyone here happens to know, I enrolled for Construction Management classes starting September, do I have until my classes start to buy?


Nope, lots of new university/college students take advantage of the promo the summer before school starts. 

And anyway, I don't think Apple verifies that the person buying from the education store is a student or faculty member. They're just going on your word.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Yep, I went to an Apple store and indeed just proof of enrolment in the upcoming semester is enough.

However, I also noticed that the online store doesn't ask for ID/proof. They probably do random checks to prevent people from taking advantage of it. airmilesshops.ca is offering 5x reward miles right now so I could earn 250 Air Miles from a $1,000 (before tax) purchase. I took advantage of this when I bought my wife's MacBook Air, already got my base Air Miles but apparently it could take up to 90 days from the transaction for the bonus Air Miles.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

dona83 said:


> Whoops, I forgot the word wait in my message. Do I have to _wait _until my classes start _to buy at the discounted price_?  Thought I should clarify. Good to know I have until end of September regardless.


Well, if you think about it, Apple is pleased as punch as long as you're buying their stuff. If you buy it early, or if your proof of studentship is dodgy, in the end if you buy their stuff and feel you got a good deal, you're more likely to tell your friends about it and also buy more of their stuff in he future. It's the halo effect and it's bizarre, since we end up feeling honored to be able to buy Apple merchandise. In reality, they're just happy to sell more stuff.


----------



## raju201 (Apr 13, 2012)

*Features of Apple MacBook Air*

Many features of Apple macbook air. human being aspect is everything in IT solutions and use to long time. its have some features:
1. New intel core i5 & i7 processor:- its have a integrater a faster processor, poweful graphics, and memory controller into a single chips makes a greater performance.
2. Faster all flash storage
3. Long lasting battery
4. Thunderbolt & usb 3
5. Display & camera:- Corner to corner and pixel by pixel, the MacBook Air display is both an engineering feat and a design breakthrough
6. Wireless:- MacBook Air finds available Wi-Fi networks automatically and lets you connect with just a click. So you can open the web, send email, and print documents.


----------

